# Gauge 1



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Any Gauge 1/ 1:32 folks in North Carolina?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For area searches you should seek out local clubs. For standard gage, information may be found under garden railways.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> For area searches you should seek out local clubs. For standard gage, information may be found under garden railways.


I think he is asking about our members.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> I think he is asking about our members.


You are correct Big Ed. But I appreciate all the good feedback!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We don't see much of standard gage here, Hopefully you can stick around and show us some.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Most if not all, standard gauge posts here will be in the "CT Outdoor Garden Railroad" thread, but from the pictures I've seen that's all 1:29 scale and obviously it's nowhere near North Carolina. There are/were online forums for G scale like: LargeScaleOnLine.com and MyLargeScale.com you could try. Good luck.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't seen much for Standard gauge in the States.

You might want to peruse this web site. There are a lot of Standard gauge and other uncommon gauge modelers here:

RM web


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks. I like being the odd man out. I think I will stay T-Man. And here is a shot down the line on my Gauge 1 layout just for you.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm also the odd man out here on this site as I model Deutsche, Schwiß, und Austrian railroading. RhB has never been heard of around here until I started modeling it. That's narrow gauge 1 meter Swiss.

Willkommen!


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I'm also the odd man out here on this site as I model Deutsche, Schwiß, und Austrian railroading. RhB has never been heard of around here until I started modeling it. That's narrow gauge 1 meter Swiss.
> 
> Willkommen!
> 
> Thank you. Your work is fantastic! I was stationed in Germany so I really enjoy European architecture.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, I lived there for two years at Wiesbaden, and visited again in 1986 for a couple of weeks when my sister was stationed there. I've been to most western European countries before the wall fell. I haven't visited since, but I would sure like to go back.


----------

